# I am having a libido problem



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

and not what you think...

WS and I have been separated 6 months. A friend has been pursuing me for a while (a younger by 15 years friend). 

I finally said yes, and frankly, cannot get enough. 

We are sort of seeing each other, but not that often, though we talk or text every day, and sometimes G rated, sometimes not and sometimes both. 

The problem is this guy floats my boat,, spins my wheels, pushes my buttons... whatever you want to call it. 

I can barely concentrate some days. Yes I try to take care of things myself, but geesh... WHAT is happening to me?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you havent had some happiness in quite sometime and when you finally get some you question it

betrayed people are sure fvcked up, aren't we?


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL I guess so....


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Enjoy it! While Iknow you're an adult, just be careful that you understand what it is (and maybe isn't) to him in case it comes to an end for any reason and you're suddenly finding yourself attached in unhealthy ways.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

2xloser said:


> Enjoy it! While Iknow you're an adult, just be careful that you understand what it is (and maybe isn't) to him in case it comes to an end for any reason and you're suddenly finding yourself attached in unhealthy ways.


Yes this... right now, while I like the guy, I feel like it is mostly about the sex. At least right at the moment:smthumbup:


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> Yes this... right now, while I like the guy, I feel like it is mostly about the sex. At least right at the moment:smthumbup:


Hey -- absolutely nothing wrong with that! Keep it in the moment, for the moment!


----------

